# Some very cool pictures of Old West weapons



## tellner (Mar 9, 2007)

...or Retro Gun Pr0n 

http://www.damnfunnypictures.com/templates/view.php?go=item&n=3888


----------



## Carol (Mar 9, 2007)

tellner said:


> ...or Retro Gun Pr0n
> 
> http://www.damnfunnypictures.com/templates/view.php?go=item&n=3888



WOOOT!!

Now those are some damn sexy pics!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 13, 2007)

Sweet! those are some great pictures...I see several that I've "lusted" over for a long time *cough*Dragoon*cough*


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yea I would love to have some of them.


----------



## LawDog (Mar 15, 2007)

They did a nice job setting up that photo shoot.


----------

